# Nubian still bleeding after giving birth....



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey guys,

My 2 year old Nubian, freshened for the first time on 2/2. She had a teeny tiny doeling. She was bred with a Nigerian Dwarf so this is a mini nubian, but she is so small I would consider her a runt.

Anyways, she also did not bag up so I am bottle feeding the baby, but letting the baby hang with Mom during the day.

It has been 5 days since she gave birth, but she is still "leaking" blood. I have had doe's that continued to goop afterwards for awhile, but that was goopy stuff. This is actual red blood.

Is this normal? Should I worry? She is normal and active in every other way.

Thanks!

Kelly


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Some does bleed longer than others..but I would check her temp..make sure a infection is not the cause...but as long as she is eating, active, pooping and peeing normal..I would just keep an eye on her...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with happybleats. I've seen does bleed/have discharge for up ten day after and be just fine. If it persists or she has a temp or other issues I'd investigate further. As of right now I'd say it normal.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Excellent advice everybody!


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok Thank you! I feel better now. Once it quits raining I will go get a temp. from her.

Thanks again!!


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

So, it has been 12 days since she gave birth and is still bleeding from time to time...normal? She is not running a temp either.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They can have discharge for up to a month after kidding. Dark red glunky stuff, ligther red goopy stuff and some have a bit of fresher blood for a little while. 
Things to watch for are elevated fever , smelly discharge and off behavior.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Ditto what everyone else said. Mine usually start bleeding a week after giving birth, and continue for about a week.


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay, thank you!! I am just a worry wart!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

not a worry wart...a good goat mommy..: )


----------

